# Which Jackson Fun?



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm 5'1", 130 and the 2Fun is a perfect fit for me. If you want to do river-running and not just strictly playboating, you will find being at the top of the weight range for the 1.5 might make it squirrely and less stable. Maybe someone with a more intimate knowledge of the Jackson sizing will chime in.

COUNT


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

D, 
What ability level are you and how do you plan on spending the most time in the river? If you really want to focus on playboating and learning to throw the boat down, you should get pick up a Fun 1.5. With a smaller boat to weight ratio it will be easier to initiate play moves and throw the bow down. However, your edges, bow and stern will be a little lower in the water and may feel a little less stable down river. If you are looking to do a little bit of everything - down river play, park and play and river running then I would recomend the new 2 Fun. It will be a little more forgiving to help you step up your river running and playboating. Either way, they both roll really easily and you wont be disappointed which ever one you choose.
Joe
Team Jackson Kayak


----------



## DMarie (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I've been paddling a sea kayak for the past two years, but so far my only experience with a ww kayak has been rolling some of my friends' boats in a pool. They were both way too big but it was fun. I'm not looking to do much on rivers, at least not now. I'm just looking to learn some new things and to mix things up a bit so I don't get bored with my other kayak. Also my favorite thing to do with my kayak now is to pretty much stay in one spot and roll for an hour or two so I'm thinking this probably wouldn't change with a ww kayak. 

Thanks,
Marie


----------



## anne_colorado (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi,

I too am 5 ft, 110 (small world!). I had the Fun 1.5, the older version. I've heard the new is more playable, easier to roll, etc. But I can't comment on that yet. 

When I was considering which to get, the Star or the 1.5, I called EJ and he helped me decide. You might want to consider. That said, demo both! And preferrably on the river. Be sure to try rolling them! I was very frustrated because I couldn't hand roll the 1.5 (but could pull off 20+ hand rolls in a Necky Jive -- good for my ego to mention that!)

I didn't feel the Fun 1.5 was at the upper end (too small) for me at all! It didn't sink the way the WS Evo did when I owned that boat; it ran rivers very well and had surprising speed for it's size. That said, it was more of a playboat/advanced paddling boat at my size and thus required more skill in river running; it can be unforgiving of river running errors. 

Last, I could be frustrated with rolling depending on how loose my fit was in the boat; if my fit was tight, the boat was harder to roll. When it was loose, it was easy (except of course for my hand roll).

Hope that helps!
Annie


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Marie, I think you're gonna be pleasantly suprised if not tickled pink by how much fun ww kayaking is. Get your roll down this winter and then you can start exploring all of the awesome untouched places rivers can take you.
See You on the River
Joe


----------



## kellip (Mar 1, 2007)

Weight-wise, I'm on the upper end for the 2 Fun. I learned in a dagger juice and liked the idea of going with a smaller boat. The 2 Fun is the only boat I've owned, so I use it for everything from learning to roll to running my first class IV rapids. It's a great first boat and I really feel it has progressed with me. I personally like the smaller fit, I feel more in control and like the boat is more responsive in the river because of it. 

Love the new Girls forum! Great idea.


----------

